# Which Glock should I Buy?



## billd (Dec 20, 2009)

I have narrowed it down to the 19, 26, 23, 27, or the 30.

1. I need a gun to shoot the hell out of at the range.
2. CCW
3. Home Defense
4. Take down a bowling pin or metal plate at 45 feet for a League night.
5. Accurate at longer distances. 
6. I have a old Colt 1911 with a 7 round magazine
7. If you could only choose 1 or a 1st Glock what would it be?
8. I have shot the 19, 23, and 21. 
9. Plan on shooting the 26,27, and 30 next. 
10. I may want to get into shooting comps.
11. Most of all I just want to have fun. I will deal with the limitations of the gun and learn how it works and get better.


----------



## SlickRick (Dec 9, 2009)

Glock 19 or 23 cant go wrong with either one. Shooting plates and pins as you mention I suggest going to the 23 as it has more punch. The 21 is just too large for CCW and 26/27 is too small for sport shooting, but they shoot great. I own a 21sf and love it! I have a 27 robar prep and love it! But for ever kind of need pistol it's the 19 and 23 models. The 19 is a joy and I love my 23 after having it modified by Robar. For me, if I were to buy a single use firearm in stock form...it would be the 19. I own 27, 19, 22, 23, 21 and 35 and enjoy shooting my 35 it's dead on and fast! The 19 and 23 for daily and real world use. The 35 is a long slide 40 and more for comp or tactical use. I also have a colt gold cup and several S&W revolvers but love my GLOCKS! That's my 2cents worth hope it helps...


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

I would suggest the 19, I think it fits your needs the best.

1. The 19 is 9mm, which is the cheapest acceptable self defense caliber, if you're going to shoot the hell out of it, I'm sure you're going to want to do it as cheaply as possible right?
2. You're going to want compact or subcompact for ccw, so you can hide it
3. This one is related to #2 but, as long as you have 9mm or larger, I believe it's an acceptable home defense gun (or ccw) as long as you can handle the recoil and shoot it accurately Don't think bigger is always better. I think any Glock would do just fine here.
4/5. A ccw gun is never going to be as accurate as a full out hunting or competition gun, simply because of the shorter barrel for extra concealment. My experience with my 19 is its way more accurate than I am. So again, any Glock is going to do fine here, but I would imagine a longer barrel would be more helpful.
6. I'm assuming the 1911 is a .45? Do you want to keep all of your calibers the same, or are you willing to mix it up?

I think your main decision to make is caliber. I don't know what your budget is, but depending on how seriously you want to get into competitions, maybe you should get a ccw gun and a target/comp gun? The possibilities are pretty much endless.

Hope this helps! Let us know what your final decision is! And how about some pictures of the old 1911?:smt1099


----------



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=22912&highlight=glock


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Another vote for the 19.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Get the Glock 23 in 40SW and buy a wolf conversion barrel in 9mm. Awsome combination. You need to buy Glock 19 magazines only to use with the 9mm barrel. It is like having two guns in one..I followed a friend's advice and I haven't regretted it ever.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Depends on how you plan to CCW.
If you think you can carry a full size frame go G17. Sweet gun, Hi capacity, can shoot low dollar practice rounds and CCW with hi performance defensive rounds, Corbon has a hollow point round that has 40sw punch and opens up to about 45 caliber diameters.

If a full size frame is no good then another vote for the G19.


----------



## billd (Dec 20, 2009)

I think I am leaning towards the 23. I have shot it a bunch of times and I like the punch it has. I'll need that for dropping bowling pins and metal plates.

The 19 is great, but my buddy tells me it does not have enough force to drop pins at 45 feet. The pin are set down a little in holes. He says his 19 just does 't do the trick sometimes. 

The problems is I keep on watching hickok45 on youtube and he is always shoot the heck out of the 26 and 27. Makes me want to get one.

I love the look of the 30. That gun is a beast. 

Well I still have time. Heading on week six for my waiting period. 

Thanks for all of the feedback so far. It's interesting to here other take.


----------



## hedgehog23 (Jan 4, 2010)

go for the 23 :mrgreen:


----------

